

Do low frequency sounds really carry longer distances? - personjerry
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/87751/do-low-frequency-sounds-really-carry-longer-distances

======
te_platt
That is a well written answer. I knew the material presented but I still found
it a fun read. With all the crap that goes around, sometimes it's just nice to
see the internet living up to its potential.

